

"You can't get rich of advertising" - tmtonight

Guys, I've seen it mentioned a few times on HN that you can't get rich from creating a website supported purely via advertising, yet I've never seen the backup or source of this idea.<p>Is there any?  Where does it come from?  What's the basis for it?
======
FiddlerClamp
There's a whole syndicate of Internet marketers who collude together to sell
high-priced, low-value Internet marketing courses, seminars, videos, and the
like. See <http://saltydroid.info/category/the-syndicate/> (warning: some NSFW
language)

